
Jim LeBlanc Survives Early Spacesuit Vacuum Test Gone Wrong (2012) - Hooke
http://www.spacesafetymagazine.com/aerospace-engineering/space-suit-design/early-spacesuit-vacuum-test-wrong/
======
andbberger
Link to actual video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO8L9tKR4CY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO8L9tKR4CY)

~~~
dvh
To be completely honest I was expecting total recall, but then again this is
hn. You did good.

------
nabla9
Here is good overview of effects of vacuum to human body (and test animals)
with credible sources:
[http://www.geoffreylandis.com/vacuum.html](http://www.geoffreylandis.com/vacuum.html)

------
matt_the_bass
Wow. I knew that nasa did a bu ch of tests with dogs. Some lived way longer
than I would have expected:
[https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/196600...](https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/19660005052.pdf)

I never knew a person experienced this though.

------
nixpulvis
That's shocking, I'd have assumed you'd be dead pretty quickly.

I'm curious about the temperature and it's effects inside the chamber and his
suit during the test.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
I'm really curious about the small structures in his lungs. I would have
feared them getting totally trashed by the pressure imbalance, making his
lungs useless even after the outside pressure was restored.

~~~
pryce
That's an interesting hypothesis. The alveoli are delicate and highly
vascularized, but then they are also already evolved specifically to
facilitate rapid gas exchange, and geared to rapidly offload our CO2. It would
be fascinating to see empirical information about their performance in these
conditions.

------
mannykannot
Could this incident have given Clarke the factual basis for the airlock scene
in 2001? More than most SF authors, he liked his fiction to be broadly
plausible.

~~~
pavlov
Clarke’s 1955 novel “Earthlight” had suitless spacewalk as a major plot point.
I think he had a long-term fascination with the topic.

